# deleted



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's not very nice, even for the jokes forum.

You might like to delete it.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is a silly joke really that offensive???

If so I will gladly remove it and try to remember not to post risque innuendo anymore.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bet the low down scoundrel originally tried to wish us all a Merry Xmas. :evil: 

Bah humbug ... ban 'im. :roll:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

. . . now those of us that didn't see the post before deletion are gonna wonder what it was! 

Was it really that bad? :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

I was wanting to know what was deleted 8O 

disappointed from Lancashire :lol:  

aldra.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> . . now those of us that didn't see the post before deletion are gonna wonder what it was!
> 
> Was it really that bad? Confused


It made me laugh, but then again I have a very juvenile sense of humour, obviously tonyt found if of bad taste and suggested I delete it and as a newbie not wanting to offend anyone I deleted it.

The Mary Whitehouse brigade is alive and well


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Post it again over on Fruitcakes. Life without limits over there.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Post it again over on Fruitcakes. Life without limits over there.


What's Fruitcakes??


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l am sure you will receive a coded message on fruitcakes shortly through your motorhome window tied round a lump of inedible rock. They lack subtlety l think is is because of alcohol and age so make allowances :roll:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> l am sure you will receive a coded message on fruitcakes shortly through your motorhome window tied round a lump of inedible rock. They lack subtlety l think is is because of alcohol and age so make allowances


Ahhhh, being almost tea-total and not allowed to eat rock (edible or inedible) I fear I may be denied access to Fruitcakes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

how could you post such an inflammatory viewpoint

I want it deleted immediately 

we are subtle, sober ( Hic) and what was the other??

aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't ask me l have milkamnesia 

Hey you had any rocks through your motorhome window yet Jim the thin blob


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Don't ask me l have milkamnesia


Don't you mean "Milk of Magnesia"?

http://www.boots.com/en/Phillips%27-Milk-of-Magnesia-Liquid.-Traditional-Mint-Flavour---200ml_1870/?CAWELAID=334478853&cm_mmc=pla-_-google-_--_-PLAs+-+All+Products&kw={keyword}&cagpspn=pla


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jimblob44 said:


> > Post it again over on Fruitcakes. Life without limits over there.
> 
> 
> What's Fruitcakes??


Go for it!

Fruicakes


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Jimblob44 said:


> It made me laugh, but then again I have a very juvenile sense of humour, obviously tonyt found if of bad taste and suggested I delete it and as a newbie not wanting to offend anyone I deleted it.
> 
> The Mary Whitehouse brigade is alive and well


Well if you really think it was OK for this forum and you compare me to Mary Whitehouse, why not re-post it here so other members can take a look - my comments were after all, just my opinion.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Well if you really think it was OK for this forum and you compare me to Mary Whitehouse, why not re-post it here so other members can take a look - my comments were after all, just my opinion


Tony I honestly meant no offence, and I really don't want to post anything that may offend. I was a wee bit miffed and possibly a tad sensitive to critisism yesterday, but only because I am new here and have yet to get the "measure" of the folks here.
I can totally see how that joke could offend some people and for that I apologise.
Jim.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope Stanner that unblocks the other end l got something that blocks the top end


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We still dont know what it is yet!!! ARGHHH!


----------

